# Pickle and Butterscotch - guinea pigs - Surrey



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Pickle (left) and Butterscotch
DOB: Pickle - August 2013
Butterscotch - January 2013

These girls have come to us because their previous owner no longer had time for them. They are sisters, but from different litters. Pickle has a slightly smaller right eye (which can be seen in the photo), but she still has vision in it, and it doesn't seem to bother her.

We ask for a donation of whatever you can afford.

Located in Old Cousldon, Surrey

Furry Friends
[email protected]
0751 568 4921
www.furryfriendsrescue.co.uk


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Looking for a home.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Looking for a home.


----------



## Stayc1989 (Mar 24, 2016)

They are beautiful, wish I had room for 2 more I would have loved to give them a home, hopefully the right home will be along soon for these beauties


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Now in a new home


----------

